# Western Plow Failure



## Tom Pelletier (Nov 7, 2012)

Second year I have owned a used Western plow, have had Fisher for the past 30 years. This year after sitting for summer, I connected everything and it won't lift or angle. Nearest dealer/repair is over hour away. any suggestions as to where to look for problems


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Do the plow lights turn on? Check for any lose wires by the motor.


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

Tom Pelletier;1511333 said:


> Second year I have owned a used Western plow, have had Fisher for the past 30 years. This year after sitting for summer, I connected everything and it won't lift or angle. Nearest dealer/repair is over hour away. any suggestions as to where to look for problems


Check your ground wire. always seems to come down to that.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What kinda western. How many plugs. Little more info


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Much more info needed...
1) Is this a case of "the motor's turning, but nothing happens"?
2) Is the motor not working?
3) Is there any clicking from the valve solenoids and the main power solenoid?


----------



## Tom Pelletier (Nov 7, 2012)

I have an UltraMount Pro 3 port. All the electrical connections have been cleaned. The light system works power to the motor but hear nothing from motor. I do get a clicking sound.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll bet your motor shaft is seized from moisture over the summer causing some rust.

Tap the motor a few times with a hammer/mallet.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

vtzdriver;1512088 said:


> I'll bet your motor shaft is seized from moisture over the summer causing some rust.
> 
> Tap the motor a few times with a hammer/mallet.


I agree. Take the motor off and apart, clean and grease the bushings. Should be good as new again. Careful with the brushes.


----------

